# ehx bad stone\/small stone



## monochocke (Mar 26, 2007)

what's the difference between these two phaser from electro harmonix?
....


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Four major differences:

1) The Bad Stone has 6 stages of phase shift, producing 3 notches, while the Small Stone has 4 stages, producing 2 notches

2) The Bad Stone uses FETs (though one or more issues used a single invertor chip containing 6 MOSFETs) as "control elements", which the Small Stone has always used transconductance amplifiers as control elements. All other things being equal, the Small Stone tends to have less noise, though that is more from the overall design than from the specific control element used.

3) The Small Stone used/uses a certain form of sweep referred to be some as "hypertriangular", which tends to slow down as the sweep gets towards its lowest point and move faster as it nears its highest point. While this form of sweep has little impact on our perception of fast bubbly sweeps, it is closer to what our ears prefer, when it comes to slower sweeps (e.g., slower than once per second), than the more conventional triangular sweep used by the Bad Stone.

4) The Bad Stone has more controls in the stock version, but there are some truly interesting mods you can do to the Small Stone. See here for some of them: http://moosapotamus.net/THINGS/frankenstone.htm


----------

